# Spooky Treats & Eats Group



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

Here's the meat head I did for 2009. Just layer various cold cuts on the skull, then rolled up the remaining meat , cheese and placed around tray.

View attachment 15723


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

how about maggot dip? 

just use your favorite dip recipe and stir in cooked brown rice and also place more brown rice on top when done. surround with prtezel logs (sticks) to resemble twigs and enjoy! 

the brown rice or wild rice resembles the maggots


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

pukin punkin......

use a small pumpkin and carve as desired but with the mouth carve wide open as if he is puking.
place guacamole dip on the serving platter with the pumpkin as if it is barfing .
for the chips i use the blue corn chips.

i would post pics but im new on here and havent figured out how to add images to replies yet lol


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love both of those pictures!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Here's the link to the group: http://www.halloweenforum.com/groups/spooky-treats-eats.html

I'm getting hungry now.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

hollowscreamer said:


> pukin punkin......
> 
> use a small pumpkin and carve as desired but with the mouth carve wide open as if he is puking.
> place guacamole dip on the serving platter with the pumpkin as if it is barfing .
> ...


You mean like this?









I did one back in 2009. Worked really well. I used spinach dip with veggies tho.

I'll join. I may not contribute as much as I'm not sure I'm doing a party this year, but I'm fascinated with what is out there.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

lol yes! thank you Frankie's Girl 
but with the green guacomole it seems to add that extra...yuk effect lol

and thank you as well GiggleFairy for the invite, i cant wait to see all the interesting recipes and party ideas etc.!!

has anyone seen the Truck Stop Toilet dish yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got the invite and like the idea of the group but could you explain the idea behind a "group" as oppose to just logging in here and posting?...sorry I'm just not up on the social networking kind of stuff and which is why I don't "friend" people here on the forum. Just really don't get the point of it.

BTW love the meat head plate. I probably have a few photos I've linked to on the forum before that I could repost.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Got the invite and like the idea of the group but could you explain the idea behind a "group" as oppose to just logging in here and posting?...sorry I'm just not up on the social networking kind of stuff and which is why I don't "friend" people here on the forum. Just really don't get the point of it.
> 
> BTW love the meat head plate. I probably have a few photos I've linked to on the forum before that I could repost.




The point was not having to search through pages and pages of posts or threads when looking for recipes, sharing, and/or showing off foods and drinks. The group is for consumables and is more specific than posting in the _Party Ideas, Experiences and Recipes_ category. There are several members here who are very experienced in making edibles and drinks and having a localized area for like-minds is ideal. It's easier to pick their brains!  Additionally, the group offers the ability to post pics which can be contributed by many members, yet placed in one album and not in multiple threads and/or categories.

There are groups on the forum for various specific interests, e.g., Graveyard Photography, Halloween Graphics, Templates and Tutorials, Klownz, Pirates, Zombies, geographical locations, etc., all of which we have the option to join if these groups are of special interest to us. If not, no harm, no foul.

It's kind of like this - if I was a fanatic about corpsing, I'd join the group on corpsing so I could bounce ideas back and forth, learn new techniques, ask questions, so forth and so on.

Does this help clarify your questions?


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Awsome Thanks GiggleFairy just joined up.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Yay! Thanks Mizerella. I know you will be an invaluable part of the group.  (jumpz up and down!)


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

here is the recie for the trucksto toilet...... ( the letter after o and b4 q isnt working on my keyboard all of a sudden grrr)

http://octoberlicious.blogspot.com/2009/08/truck-stop-toilet.html


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

OMG is that truckstop toilet suppose to be a chocolate fondue dipping station? Somehow this idea wipes me wrong!! LOL.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Okay, NOW I have seen it all! Between this and the kitty litter cake - OMG!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I joined too. I am the cake freak but I also do some odd ball dish from time to time. I once made a deadman meatloaf.....


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I like this thread! I've been so bummed lately after hubby was diagnosed diabetic and have been thinking halloween is pretty much over for us 
I see some things mentioned already he can have but still don't know how I am going to do without the cakes and sweets. Not to mention what to do with the leftover candy bars from TOTers.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is the Tiki Cake









My Mother's Birthday Monster Cupcakes









This is cheeseball shape like a Girl Mummy









Graveyard Cupcakes









Spookyone's Birthday Cake









AHHHHH! Monsters!









BoF









Mummy Cupcakes









Jeeper Creepers









First ever Cake I made.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Happy Vampire Cupcakes









Frankie









Accident Witches Cupcakes


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Deadna said:


> I like this thread! I've been so bummed lately after hubby was diagnosed diabetic and have been thinking halloween is pretty much over for us
> I see some things mentioned already he can have but still don't know how I am going to do without the cakes and sweets. Not to mention what to do with the leftover candy bars from TOTers.


 
that gotta be tough. I would not even know how live either... dang. I really gotta take better care of myself.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

OK I just read a tip on the truckso toilet it stated for adults you can add condoms and white chocolate drizzle. Um I think I have heard it all


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Deadna said:


> I like this thread! I've been so bummed lately after hubby was diagnosed diabetic and have been thinking halloween is pretty much over for us
> I see some things mentioned already he can have but still don't know how I am going to do without the cakes and sweets. Not to mention what to do with the leftover candy bars from TOTers.




Oh it's not over! There are more and more "sweeteners" that are coming out every year that you can bake with and actually don't taste that bad. I've found the health food stores have the better selections for the substitutes. Don't throw in the towel yet.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Erin - I read that, too. Uh . . . . .


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I get the humor on the truckstop toilet, but I don't think I'd want to make it. It's just a bit too out there for me. I loved the kitty litter cake one friend made (it was a raspberry trifle with real cream!!) but most of the guests hardly touched it due to the realism. 

I will do something that looks borderline weird, but the really gross stuff I wouldn't do just because I want people to try the concoctions too... and making something like that toilet thang (not to mention buying props for it that you might never use again) seems a waste of time and money. I hate spending hours shopping and preparing something just to have no one even try the darn thing. I think most of my friends are extremely sensitive about what their food looks like.  



NoWhining your cakes and cupcakes are adorable! I can't do anything like that. I really need to step up and get some frosting tips and practice...


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

LOL i agree that the toilet is a really gross dish and also wonder if it will be eaten. but maybe after a few drinks my guests will try it??? LOL

at least it will not be forgotten for a long time......lol


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem serving a meat head or a burnt meatloaf hand and arm but when the food gets to the level of toilet that's beyond my level of hostessing a party. I would agree that it wouldn't be forgotten for a long time LOL only I don't want to be the one associated with it for my party. Seems like something that would appeal to some in their jr. high to college years though.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

*lol*

well this is going to be for my daughters _arty this year, i think her friends will have fun with it for sure....they are in Jr. high

also going to serve maggot di_ and bat wings and bloody eyeballs and _ukin _um_kin too......along with kitty litter cake and i like the meathead also! ( the letter after o and b4 q isnt working on my keyboard)


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

*bat wings*

"bat wings".......

bat wings are just whole chicken wings baked in oven s_read out and flat, when almost done baste with BBQ sauce


"bloody eyeballs"..........

after making hard boiled eggs crack the shells BUT LEAVE THEM ON, then soak them in either beat juice or red food coloring for a few hours.
then eel them and continue making deviled eggs as usual, then lace a black olive slice on the finished deviled eggs... can also use green olive slices as well

the end results will look like bloodshot eyes!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Here is a couple more of Halloween Cupcakes. These were done last year...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I HAVE A TREAT, BUT ITS NOT A HALLOWEEN THEME......

YOU TAKE GREAT VALUE BAKE HAM
SMEAR SOFT CREAM CHEESE ALL OVER IT
PLACE A DILL PICKLE ON IT AND THEN ROLL IT UP
CUT INTO 4 TO 5 PC AND STAB WITH TOOTHPICK

eVERYONE LOVES IT AND I NEVER SEEM TO MAKE ENOUGH FOR THE PARTY. I THOUGHT YOU GUYS WANNA TEST IT OUT AND SEE IF IT TO YOUR LIKING.......


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> I HAVE A TREAT, BUT ITS NOT A HALLOWEEN THEME......
> 
> YOU TAKE GREAT VALUE BAKE HAM
> SMEAR SOFT CREAM CHEESE ALL OVER IT
> ...


those are so yummy! everyone looks forward to these!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did this last year! It was so cute! everyone got a kick out of it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Jack-O-Lantern Cheeseball

2

cups (8 ounces) shredded Cheddar cheese

1/2

(8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened

1/4

cup solid-pack pumpkin

1/4

cup pineapple preserves

1/4

teaspoon ground allspice

1/4

teaspoon ground nutmeg

1

pretzel rod, broken in half

Dark rye bread, red bell pepper, black olive slices and fresh parsley

Assorted crackers

Mix pumpkin, chese, and spices and chill 2-3hrs

Shape into pumkin, score with knife to make it look like a pumpkin. use pretzel and other ingredients to make a jack-o-lantern face.

Serve with crackers


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> Hello my fellow haunters! I have created a new group called "Spooky Treats and Eats". As a cake decorator and chocolate workman, I am addicted to recipes and awesome foods with a certain "look" about them. And no, they don't have to be sweet.  I'm still the goofy one who cooks the "foot" shaped meatloaf with the "bloody" stump from time to time.  I've seen various threads here with some great foods, drinks, and desserts and would love to have them in one general area, especially for those of us who want a quick reference place for such things. I know there are other very talented cooks here (Mizerella - *shameless poke*  ) of which I'd love to see their work featured!
> 
> Need help planning a menu? Want to show off your latest edible creation? Found a cool recipe you want to share? Spooky Treats and Eats is the place!


Those cupcakes are too cute!!!!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Have any of you tried cakeballs yet? I just discovered them last xmas and loved them...even frozen they were great. They could be turned into eyeballs or maybe pumpkins.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Deadna said:


> Have any of you tried cakeballs yet? I just discovered them last xmas and loved them...even frozen they were great. They could be turned into eyeballs or maybe pumpkins.


Haven't tried cake pops yet, but I do have this dandy little how-to saved in my recipe bookmarks: http://www.bakerella.com/trick-or-treats/

The skulls are my fave, but mummies and the JOLs are too cute! I really love the little Jason at the end.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Have any of you tried cakeballs yet? I just discovered them last xmas and loved them...even frozen they were great. They could be turned into eyeballs or maybe pumpkins.


 
I have not heard of these....


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I think this group is a great idea! I just requested to join. I saw lots of yummy, creepy goodness!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Anyone got any good ideas to do with mexican food? Im doing a dia de los muertos party and could use a cute idea or two*


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Great ideas everyone! Just signed up to join. I always love new ideas for Halloween. I never heard of cakeballs but those cakepops Frankie are awesome!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@ spookilicious mama......here is a 7 layer dip recipe to try... the sourcream is applied like a spider web....really easy and dilicious!....for the chips maybe serve them in a mexican hat??

Ingredients:
1 (16 oz) can refried black beans
1 (1 1/4 ounce) envelope taco seasoning
1 (4 oz.) can diced green chilies, drained (or jalapeños if you like it hot)
1 C. salsa 
1 C. sour cream
1 C. guacamole 
1 1/2 C. shredded cheese
2 green onions, sliced
2 C. shredded lettuce
1 C. chopped fresh tomato
A couple large bags of tortilla chips


Instructions: 1. In a small mixing bowl, stir together the refried beans and taco seasoning. 

2. On a large festive Halloween tray , spread the beans in an even circular shape. Leave room around the edges for the garnish. 

3. Sprinkle green chilies over. Smooth salsa over. Smooth guacamole over. 

4. Place your sour cream in the end of a ziploc bag. Cut the corner off. Squeeze sour cream on top of guacamole in several concentric circles (or octagon shapes for a more authentic look). Using a knife or the handle of a fork, run lines lightly through the sour cream to make the web shape. 

5. Sprinkle lettuce in a circle around bean dip. Sprinkle tomatoes and green onions over. Sprinkle cheese over. 

6. Garnish with a creepy spider and serve with lots of tortilla chips!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@ spookilicious mama...... also try the pukin punkin.... a small pumpkin carved as desired but with a low and opened mouth and have guacomole dip pouring out of the mouth.. its really cute and goes with the theme you are doing.... its simular to the pic posted above.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a quick FYI - I added some new goodies to the groups - instruction for a cake from hallorenescene; too cute!!! and about 30 more pics of scrumptious goodness! Check it out when you have some time.  (Now to get something to eat! I'm starving!)


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

um. really dumb question... how do I get into the blog of this?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> um. really dumb question... how do I get into the blog of this?




I post to the Spooky Treats & Eats group, no here. That's where I'd intended all of the photos and recipes to go. On your profile page, click the group and it'll take you there. Does that help any?


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I went on the group page and there was a pic of a witches cookie? How did you make that? I love love it. And a recipe for a witches cake on there. Do you have a pic of it? I must be in a witchy mood today. Sometimes the hubby says that about me LOL


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Erin, did you see my response to your question? I put it somewhere. 


I also posted a few more pics.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Another FYI - I'm going to be adding a few more pics today/tomorrow.

I also added a recipe/picture for FRANKENSTEIN DIP. OMG! You've got to see this. DEFINITELY on my party menu this year!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*hallowscreamer thanks so much those are great ideas! I will definately do the dip and the pukin punkin LOL I love that idea!!! Giggle fariy you rock with the sugar skull recipe and pics you posted. Thanks guys.*


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

This skeleton meat and cheese platter which I saw on another post was a big hit at our party last year.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

looks like a smoker.. brown lung n all lol..... this is a great way to serve the meats ....kool!!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

*squirmy wormy BBQ bites*

hotdogs sliced long ways into thin slices b4 boiling... (they will curl to resemble worms! )
after boiled then drain water off and add BBQ sauce and stir...
add to buns with a few "worms" sticking out.


its fast ...and low cost ...and easy ....and kool lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

uh oh lol i forgot to add this


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

This thread makes me hungrey!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

these are awesome....so gross....but so awesome!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

its 1:16am and I am thinking..... DAng! I have not come up with a witchy theme on food. HELP!! Keep in mind I did the witch accident cupcakes and they were realllly time comsuming to do. I am wanting something different. I have thought of a witch face cake, but I have yet to see a cake that was not done tacky..........


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*How about a witches brew Nowhining? Like a great green punch that has dry ice around it. Meaning you put a bowl in a larger bowl. In the larger bowl you put the dry ice so you get that spooky effect then in the middle bowl you put your green punch conconction. I like the ones that have a splash of vodka ANyway you have a great green punch with the dry ice fog floating all around it. Just a thought*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> its 1:16am and I am thinking..... DAng! I have not come up with a witchy theme on food. HELP!! Keep in mind I did the witch accident cupcakes and they were realllly time comsuming to do. I am wanting something different. I have thought of a witch face cake, but I have yet to see a cake that was not done tacky..........




I've got some suggestions for you. Obviously there are a few cute ideas already posted in the group photo album (cauldron spinach dip, broom cookies, witch finger cookies), but are you looking for a particular dish? If it's a cake you're interested in I can definitely give you some ideas. I'm also posting a recipe for a Spamwitch Dip and a couple of other items you might like.  (fingers crossed)


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I love this witch hat cake image I found.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

keep in mind that we have a mixture; both kids and adults. Spookyone and I do not trust to have dry ice in the house. we feel there maybe be someone dumb enough to try to eat it, although I love the idea you gave me. i need to sit down and brain storm this but i also gotta study for my big coding test.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> I love this witch hat cake image I found.


 
that is cake? that fooled me. NICE!!

i do have one witch broom cookie idea i would like to do. but that is all the ideas i have going for right now. I think I am really brain dead here.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> that is cake? that fooled me. NICE!!
> 
> i do have one witch broom cookie idea i would like to do. but that is all the ideas i have going for right now. I think I am really brain dead here.




I added a couple more recipes & pics the group. Still adding more . . . Just keep checking back NOWHINING.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OOPS I DID IT AGAIN! Insomnia has visited me this evening. Or should I say morning? So I've posted a few more pics and recipes. Hope you find something you like.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for doing this GiggleFairy. It is nice to have this all in one place. I just added a no bake Witch Hat Cookie recipe. Lots of good stuff posted.....great ideas everyone!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

blackfog said:


> Thanks for doing this GiggleFairy. It is nice to have this all in one place. I just added a no bake Witch Hat Cooklie recipe. Lots of good stuff posted.....great ideas everyone!




You're so welcome! I love seeing what people come up with.


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Never look at this thread when you're hungry. Now I'm starving! It all looks great!


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow all - MUST EAT...SOMETHING!!!! Some of you may like my "Insomni-snacks" for late night munchies when you just can't sleep! Will post recipes and pics as soon as I get some new batteries for my camera. ...I may have eaten the old ones. (No wonder I can't sleep! Sheesh.)

BOO!*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I believe it Shadows! My stomach was growling up a storm last night when I was working on posts. I'm surprised I didn't short out my keyboard with all my drool . . .


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I believe it Shadows! My stomach was growling up a storm last night when I was working on posts. I'm surprised I didn't short out my keyboard with all my drool . . . 



maybe thats what happened to my old keyboard and thats why i couldnt "P" anymore! drooling over all these awesome recipes...... (note to self) wear a bib when on here! lol

how do i apply the quotes? it wont let me click on..".Quote message in reply"


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Hey Hallowscreamer!!! you posted a pic of some super cute deviled eggs with spiders on top in the spooky treats and eats group? what are the spiders make of ? Is that a black olive cut up?? *


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@ Spookilicious mama.... yes those are just black olives. the body is 1/2 of an olive (cut side down) and the legs are the other 1/2 cut into strips and placed as if legs of the spider

im glad you like them!... these arent as gross as most of the other food pics ive added to the group lol

oh and btw you can also make ladybugs too.... cut a cherry tomato in 1/2 and make a slit at an angle and gently OPEN the WINGS. poke 2 small holes in the top of Head above the opened wings and incert small sliver of green onion (green part of onion) and those are the antenna's........ i'll try to find a pic of those too if ya like??????


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

oops i forgot to say that the head is actually a black olive w/antennas..........sorry its been a long while since i made them... i posted a pic of them but they are on a cracker instead of ontop of a deviled egg.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in, I joined the group and I'm waiting to be approved.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

hello Spooky Girl


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi, You guys have some good recipes.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

i love this group that GiggleFairy created too..a bunch of really awesome recipes are on here!! 


FEEL BETTER SOON GIGGLEFAIRY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

Glad you got in, Spooky_Girl !

And for goodness sake, GiggleFairy! Please stop hurting yourself!  Here's to a full, speedy, easy recovery! We need you back on both feet and with us again soon!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. This is just unbelievable to me. My leg was so mangled.  I'm still in the hospital; running 3 degree fever right now. We're shooting for a Monday discharge, but who knows.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

GiggleFairy! I went on vacation and you broke your leg!! I am sorry. How are you feeling?
I hate that for you. I hope you get better soon


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Holy crud - sorry to hear that! I hope you'll get out soon!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> GiggleFairy! I went on vacation and you broke your leg!! I am sorry. How are you feeling?
> I hate that for you. I hope you get better soon



Yeah Erin - can you believe it? I am NO stranger to bone breaking (I average 2 - 3 breaks a year minimum), but this is getting a bit out of hand when you're talking bones shooting out of your skin, emergency surgery, rods, plates, screws, nails and staples, walkers (NOT CRUTCHES), bedside potties and DEPENDS UNDERGARMENTS???? One hopefully good thing that will change my future is I'm having to start osteoporosis treatment. Oddly enough, when my worse break occurred (including this one) I was only walking. Just walking. Not running. Not in hooker high heels, nothing. Just walking like a normal human being.

Now my next challenge is that I've got to find things to keep me from going out of my mind for the next 12 weeks until I can bear weight on my mangled leg. 


And thanks to everyone for their well-wishes. I came home from the hospital today and am still on some heavy pain meds and antibiotics to say the least.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Oddly enough, when my worse break occurred (including this one) I was only walking. Just walking. Not running. Not in hooker high heels, nothing. Just walking like a normal human being.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Here are some pics of cupcakes I have served at past parties. I have a local woman who makes them from my designs to coordinate with each years theme.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

oooooh very cute cupcakes!

movie and popcorn anyone? 

question fur ya GiggleFairy.......... from what you said b4 about breaking many bones etc....ummmmm is this how you got your name btw? ya know..gigglefairy..broken bones...pain...meds???????? just askin is all ...............j/k though!!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

seriously now... im glad your home!!!! heres wishin ya a speedy recovery


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Here are some pics of cupcakes I have served at past parties. I have a local woman who makes them from my designs to coordinate with each years theme.


*Awesome cupcakes! *


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

*oooopppps!!!!!*

i just realised that i posted 2 food pics that have already been posted close to the beginning but decorated slightly different. im sorrrrry  i didnt mean to step on anyones toes or cancel them out or whatever the propper term would be.

its awesome though that this group is getting sooooo many members and posting sooo many GREAT pics and recipes!!!!!  i love this group!!!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Gigglefairy - I am so sorry about your broken leg! That just sucks.  That seems pretty serious if you can do that bad a break just normally walking. Hope there is something they can do!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The Halloween Lady said:


> Here are some pics of cupcakes I have served at past parties. I have a local woman who makes them from my designs to coordinate with each years theme.


This is driving me nuts...all the cupcakes are awesome but what are the chocolate ones? It looks like something gummy/bloody in the centers????


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> Yeah Erin - can you believe it? I am NO stranger to bone breaking (I average 2 - 3 breaks a year minimum), but this is getting a bit out of hand when you're talking bones shooting out of your skin, emergency surgery, rods, plates, screws, nails and staples, walkers (NOT CRUTCHES), bedside potties and DEPENDS UNDERGARMENTS???? One hopefully good thing that will change my future is I'm having to start osteoporosis treatment. Oddly enough, when my worse break occurred (including this one) I was only walking. Just walking. Not running. Not in hooker high heels, nothing. Just walking like a normal human being.
> 
> Now my next challenge is that I've got to find things to keep me from going out of my mind for the next 12 weeks until I can bear weight on my mangled leg.
> 
> ...



My goodness 2-3 a year!I have never broken anything knock on wood.
Hope you feel better SOON!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Loving all them cupcakes!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

they look yummie and i want some!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Deadna said:


> This is driving me nuts...all the cupcakes are awesome but what are the chocolate ones? It looks like something gummy/bloody in the centers????


LOL, they are clear candy "glass shards" dripping with blood. yummmm.....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

LOVE the puking pumpkin idea! I am so using that this year. Thanks guys!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

has anyone seen the Truck Stop Toilet dish yet?[/QUOTE]

I've seen cat dump casserole lol. What is the truck stop toilet dish?


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Omg I love this! I definitely went and joined the group! I absolutely love making spooky Halloween foods haha. I usually try to make as many things with pumpkins as I can. Like this year I plan on making a punch bowl from a pumpkin...I'll let you know how it turns out haha.

I made lots of treats last year but forgot to take pictures before they got devoured so this year I will definitely try to remember to take pictures haha


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

This is great! I just sent my request to join the group.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

The Halloween Lady said:


> LOL, they are clear candy "glass shards" dripping with blood. yummmm.....


Thanks  I am craving cupcakes so bad I would have eaten one with REAL glass in it...lol!
So glad this group was created....lots of very talented people out there. 

Gigglefairy...get well soon...we need more of your awesome creations!


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

@ MissMandy... thanks! i love to find weird creepy foods to serve at Halloween too, but sometimes it take some coaxing to get people to start eating them if they look too weird lol

the Truckstop toilet is a baby toilet training chair (brand new of coarse lol) and filled with smeared brownies and rasberry sauce and baby ruth candy bars and tootsie rolls etc. anything to resemble ummmmm a gross "toilet"...... pics of all posted foods can be seen by going to the group and clicking on "all pictures"..... 

welcome to the group everyone and have fun with us and start posting pics and recipes


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hollowscreamer said:


> @ MissMandy... thanks! i love to find weird creepy foods to serve at Halloween too, but sometimes it take some coaxing to get people to start eating them if they look too weird lol
> 
> the Truckstop toilet is a baby toilet training chair (brand new of coarse lol) and filled with smeared brownies and rasberry sauce and baby ruth candy bars and tootsie rolls etc. anything to resemble ummmmm a gross "toilet"...... pics of all posted foods can be seen by going to the group and clicking on "all pictures".....
> 
> welcome to the group everyone and have fun with us and start posting pics and recipes


I actually went through this whole thread and found the link you posted. It is so awesomly disgusting! LOL I may just do that instead of the cat dump casserole


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

lol wanna see how to make homemade pumpkin pies?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

hollowscreamer said:


> lol wanna see how to make homemade pumpkin pies?


Hahaha that's great! I'm bustin over here


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Just thought I'd share before Easter. I saw the zombie bunny idea at Think Geek, but I had the stuff so I made my own. It's really easy. 












You can buy them at Think Geek but they are out of stock right now.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

lol its awesome........ be afraid Easter Bunny.. be very afraid!!!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Mizerella said:


> Just thought I'd share before Easter. I saw the zombie bunny idea at Think Geek, but I had the stuff so I made my own. It's really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE this. 

Wait... Think Geek was actually selling them??? I thought it was just one of their April Fool's pranks and not real. Darn, I would have actually bought one if I'd realized.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

LOL! 
I hear a song comin' on... 

*"Your No Bunny Till Zombunny Loves You!...Your No bunny till Zombunny Scares!..." *

*Miz daaahlink - how did you do it? *


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> its 1:16am and I am thinking..... DAng! I have not come up with a witchy theme on food. HELP!! Keep in mind I did the witch accident cupcakes and they were realllly time comsuming to do. I am wanting something different. I have thought of a witch face cake, but I have yet to see a cake that was not done tacky..........


http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/witches-brooms/02120d3c-3a34-4b2f-aa6f-79b18fdddb72 http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...f96b0d?sr=2&st=7#/?term=witch+hats&pi=1&mr=20


----------



## Rynnye (Oct 24, 2010)

Mizerella said:


> Just thought I'd share before Easter. I saw the zombie bunny idea at Think Geek, but I had the stuff so I made my own. It's really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic! You are very talented.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks all, I made mine a little bloodier than the original.

The how to is up on my blog now.

@Frankie's Girl -Yep it started as an April fools joke, but then they were actually selling them for a bit.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

hollowscreamer said:


> lol wanna see how to make homemade pumpkin pies?


*That is hysterical!!! Love it!!

Mizerella love that bunny! How did you make those did you cover a chocolate bunny you had with green chocolate or did you make a mold ?? Looks great either way*


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I bought a Bunny Mold from a cake decorating supply store. They are really cheap under 5$ usually in many sizes. The candy melts you can get at Michael's or any craft store, I think Walmart even sells them.



That pumpkin pie maker is too funny! My little boys would love that!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are some things I made for last year's costume party


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Mizerella said:


> Just thought I'd share before Easter. I saw the zombie bunny idea at Think Geek, but I had the stuff so I made my own. It's really easy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a tutorial on how to make them? That would be perfect for Bunnyluv at Halloween!!


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Love your table set up Miss Mandy

Bunny Mummy here is the how to on my blog 
http://mizerella.blogspot.com/2011/04/22-zombie-bunny.html

I will post it in Spooky Treats & Eats too soon.


----------



## BunnyMummy (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks got it.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Mizerella said:


> Love your table set up Miss Mandy
> 
> Bunny Mummy here is the how to on my blog
> http://mizerella.blogspot.com/2011/04/22-zombie-bunny.html
> ...


Thank you Mizerella


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I really like those monster cupcakes! They look so good it's scary.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-774920-jack-skellington-cupcakes-t/

I'm thinking of doing a whole Nightmare theme in my yard display (sort of tired of my generic graveyard) so I started looking around to see how hard props would be to make... and found the cupcakes! So cute!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Frankie's Girl said:


> http://family.go.com/disney/pkg-disney-recipes/recipe-774920-jack-skellington-cupcakes-t/
> 
> I'm thinking of doing a whole Nightmare theme in my yard display (sort of tired of my generic graveyard) so I started looking around to see how hard props would be to make... and found the cupcakes! So cute!



TNBC has always been a favorite of mine. So many possibilities! I'll have to do some "food" searching . . .


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

need to stay away from this site at night...makes me hungry for midnight snack and i certainly don't need that! lol


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, great thread idea.

Just joined up, hope I get approved.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks TrickRTreater! I just thought it would be nice to have one quick area to go to for goodies. Bring a bib though when you check out the group - you'll need it! And by the way, you're approved!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I noticed a couple of pics had been added when I logged in to add a new nasty looking drink recipe. I like the cat dip/pizza. My little one, Pixie Frog, wants a mexican-style dip covered in black olives to resemble a black cat.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

thanks GiggleFairy im glad you like it. and thanks for the comment on the strawberry JOL's, i can find some cute and cool stuff too besides all the gross n gorey foods i usually come up with lol

im real glad your feeling a lil better and its good to see ya back on here again


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks so much hollowscreamer. I'm still not up to par, but getting there slowly but surely. I had a meltdown last week as being down really zapped me mentally. I have my next ortho appointment on May 13th - three days before my birthday. No combo Fri 13th/Birthday party for me this year.  The doc still isn't budging from his statement of 12 weeks being laid up. July can't get here fast enough! There's only so much an 11 year old knows how to cook, lol.


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the add!

Love those owl cookies!


----------



## Seante (Sep 27, 2010)

I think this recipe is somewhere on this site but I don't remember where I saw it 

Start by making: Ectoplasm

1 pkg. Lime Jell-O
1 Cup boiling water
3/4 Cup Rum, Vodka, or Tequila

Dissolve Jell-O in boiling water, mix in the alcohol, and set in freezer. Just before it gels up, whip it with a whisk and then let it set.

Then Make: Swamp Water

1/2 oz. Blue Curacao
1/2 oz. Peach Schnapps
Splash of Orange and Pineapple Juice

Shake over ice and strain into a cocktail glass.

Then, spoon Ectoplasm carefully into a glass of Swamp Water. It will float, giving an eerie effect.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Whew doggie...I could use a bit of that right now


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Agreed, TrickRTreater, it's a great thread to read through!

Just applied to join up- hope I get approved soon!!!

Edited To Add- Just Got Approved & Lovin' It!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Just a quick FYI - 

I received a private request for drink recipes. I though I had about 10 I hadn't posted, well it turns out about triple that. So the drinks are posted to the group. These are adult drinks, so consume alcohol responsibly!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

I didn't see this posted, if it was, apologies.

Ingredients

Garnish: lime juice, sanding sugar

4 ounces fresh orange juice

2 ounces carbonated orange soda

1 1/2 ounces orange-flavored liqueur

1 1/4 ounces spice rum

Garnish: orange slice, green slivered almond
Preparation

For garnish, dip the rim of a cocktail glass into lime juice, then into sanding sugar to coat.

Mix 1/8 teaspoon green food coloring into 1 tablespoon water. Soak almonds in colored water for 1 hour. Remove, and drain on paper towels until dry.

Fill a shaker halfway with ice. Add orange juice, orange soda, orange liqueur, and rum.

Shake vigorously for 5 to 10 seconds. Strain into desired glass. Float orange slice with a green slivered almond stuck in the middle. Serve immediately.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Any drink combo involving lime juice, o.j., & rum I'm totally on board with, TrickRTreater. Thanks for posting this one!

One year for our party we came up with a Fenokee Fizz punch recipe (yeah, big Scooby Doo fans here). 

Fenokee Fizz Punch

2 -12 ounce cans frozen limeade concentrate
2 -12 ounce cans frozen lemonade concentrate
2 - 2 liter bottles 7-Up, chilled
1 - 750 mil bottle light rum
2 quarts lime sherbet
1 cup pineapple chunks
1 cup honeydew melon balls (med. size)

In a large punch bowl, combine limeade, lemonade, & 7-Up. Stir in rum. Scoop in lime sherbet, pineapple chunks, & melon balls, stir. Pull that Scooby, Scrappy, or Shaggy mask up on top of your head & enjoy!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

At work on Friday we are having a Friday the 13th style potluck....finally i can try one of these new fun ideas!!! what to pick? what to pick? hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

lol yep its hard to choose isnt it? there are a lot of great recipes and drinks.
does anyone know any drinks using whiskey, or bourbon? besides the usual w/coke lol


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

I might make some dexter blood slides.....but i need to find a main dish  I am still looking....The drinks would be fun to do! but i don't think much work would get done after!
Trying to find something superstitious like the #13 or clovers or broken mirror etc....


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW!!!! ok everyone ya gotta check out this site i just found ROFLMAO its for drinks, but, ya gotta see most of these names lol


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ooops ...guess ya need the link 1st huh?? was too busy laughing i forgot to post the link for ya lol

http://www.barmeister.com/drinks/recipe/6639/


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

ok another OOOPS ummm some of the names of these drinks are ummm not so nice....i just finished reading them all...sorry but i didnt mean to affend anyone at all... just remember i didnt write them!!!!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I haven't looked back to see if anyone posted this yet, if so I apologize. But this truly is the best party punch *EVER!!!!*
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/97080-best-punch-ever.html


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

I've *got* to try your recipe, MHooch, looks excellent! Lime juice & Blue Curaçao- an interesting combo to be sure. I'll bet the color really pops!

Thanks for posting this great recipe.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Blue Banshee

1 1/2 cups chilled rasberry vodka
1/2 cup chilled blue curacao
1 cup chilled prepared lemonade
Garnish orange twist

in a picture stir together vodka. curacao, and lemonade. Garnish with orange twist. Serve immediatly.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I was halfway tempted to upload pictures, but I'm too impatient at the moment. I came across this and thought I'd share. There are alot of stupid ads on the page, but the bread is worth looking at. Here's a teaser:

"This bakery in Thailand has some really weird way of making bread. They designed a new look of bread shaped like human’s arm, head, foot and it is a real touristic attraction. How it tastes we do not know, but it looks pretty scary."

http://www.worldoddities.com/morbid...a.com&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=wahoha


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Aren't these great? Someone posted a video of it on here somewhere (sorry, cannot remember who or where). I wish there was a way of ordering these breads for our parties!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Ghastly! Gruesome! Horrifyingly Realistic! 

Where can I get some?!?!?


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

If you do some deeper research you'll find that the guy did it as an art project, I think it may have been his thesis or something. It was just a 2 day exhibit, it's normally just a regular bakery. He had also studied forensic anatomy, thus the detailed knowledge on what dead, slightly-to-heavily aged body parts should look like. Ick. But he still makes them from time to time. He said his first set was edible but more for appearance than for taste, so he's been trying to achieve both with newer batches.

It's kind of funny that this one guy can do such realistic work with just bread, while very few prop artists can pull off that level of realism with full access to latex and silicone and other such materials!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Xane said:


> It's kind of funny that this one guy can do such realistic work with just bread, while very few prop artists can pull off that level of realism with full access to latex and silicone and other such materials!



I think the key there is that you said this guy studied forensic anatomy. How many prop artists do you know that have actually held a human brain in their hands? Or dissected a human body? While it does give you more gruesome knowledge and insight than your peers, it is also a hindrance because you'll work yourself to death trying to avoid "cheesy" and capture "realistic".


Fortunately and unfortunately I know this firsthand. I have worked in the field of Pathology since 1991 and I'm board certified / licensed as well as a member of the ASCP - American Society for Clinical Pathology. For me, "ignorance is bliss" when it comes to prop making because of sometimes too much knowledge can be a bad thing. You get overly picky. SO . . . . when I compliment someone on a prop that's all gorey and nasty, it really means alot. 


But y'all don't worry, I'm not like Mrs. Lovett. I don't shove body parts in my Spooky Treats & Eats.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I found these online the other day. They look freakin' nasty cool.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Those are awesome! How is the brain made?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

oooh icky! 

I think those are little gelatins - you can find molds closer to Halloween. I picked up some silicone ice cube molds that are perfect for candy or the like - in the shape of skulls and pumpkins at the DollarTree a few years back, and I know I saw candy molds at both Michaels and JoAnns.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Frankies girl got it right on. Little ice cube trays and a gelatin of some sort with dye. I'm def gonna try to make this for my daughter this year, but I just need to find those damn trays!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^ The molds are easy to find online. (if you willing to pay shipping) I have given a link, but if you google "_brain candy molds_" a bunch of reatailers will be shown. They are often made out of chocolate. 

http://www.confectioneryhouse.com/bite-size-brain-candy-mold


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

These are absolutely delicious.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

TrickRTreater said:


> These are absolutely delicious.


You had me at creamcheeese... 
YUM. Okay, and the crystalized ginger too. That rocks with baked goodies...


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

NOWHINING said:


> I HAVE A TREAT, BUT ITS NOT A HALLOWEEN THEME......
> 
> YOU TAKE GREAT VALUE BAKE HAM
> SMEAR SOFT CREAM CHEESE ALL OVER IT
> ...


this sounds really good and easy, I like easy. Im going to try this at the Luau party in Aug. thanks for sharing


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Those little brain cupcakes are to die for!!! I'll be looking out for a little brain mold, too.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

How many people would be interested in the brain mold? I have a supplier.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm interested  Do you happen to know if the molds are plastic or silicone? And are they small like the one on the cupcake?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Mandy, sorry for the delay. Witch Hazel zipped on over and whisked me out of state for the holiday. Everyone has gone to bed and I'm playing catch-up. Wilton makes a mold - silicone - that is available only at Wal-Mart. There are also other silicone ice cube molds out there, but are quite large for a cupcake.

The cupcake in the picture posted is actually small cupcake and uses a mini-brain mold out of plastic. The mold has 9 brains.



Off the subject, I have posted a few more eats to the group's page. Mostly cookies and cupcakes. We've also gained a few more members (YAY! and Welcome!) and also have a few more recipes you need to check out if you haven't visited the group in a while. Thank you all so much for participating. I love swapping edible ideas and recipes. 


Enjoy!


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

I just loaded a couple of pics of things I've made last year. I got sidetracked doing other things and the pics aren't very good and just taken quickly so not as well presented as otheres, but I hope it gives someone some inspiration at least 

Now to go back and drool over all the other yummy looking treats!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

rosella_au said:


> I just loaded a couple of pics of things I've made last year. I got sidetracked doing other things and the pics aren't very good and just taken quickly so not as well presented as otheres, but I hope it gives someone some inspiration at least
> 
> Now to go back and drool over all the other yummy looking treats!!


*Oooh heading over now*


----------



## sweetbfolkart (Jul 8, 2011)

I love this group - such fun ideas!
I am big on the whole "candy display" - so this year my candy buffet will be color themed - thinking about green and white and black - with a ghostie theme - or perhaps red and orange with a devil theme.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Love the brain cupcake...could be some type of gummy brain. I know oriental trading had some realistic ones. I bought some gummy organs. I wasn't sure what I was going to do with them but I'm now thinking I will put them on top of cupcakes! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'd like to see more spooky eats!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> I'd like to see more spooky eats!



Anything in particular?


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm not really. Well, I'm more partial to appetizers, as that is what I serve at my party. I just wanna see more folks get in on this thread and share things they've made


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm starving right now. My neighbor just left to go to the store for me. AND she's bringing back fast food - I ordered a hamburger with everything, a chili cheese hot dog, fries and a diet drink. YUMMY! I just couldn't do another TV dinner at the moment. Pixie Frog is in Florida, so it's me alone for two weeks fending for myself. I'm actually walking a bit with the help of my walker. I think I could give an old lady a run for her money now!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That's so good to hear, Giggle!  Come Halloween, you'll be chasing those TOTs down the street! P.S. the diet drink totally cancels out the burger and chili cheese dog


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

That's what I'm sayin' !!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Works for me. 

I have to try this witch hat appetizer:
http://www.hungryhalloween.com/2010/09/halloween-recipe-cappello-di-strega.html


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, that is perfect for your witches' tea party, Tanna!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That's what I thought. lol Looks yummy too and the best thing is you can make it in advance.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Tanna, here's some witchy recipes I found for ya. Maybe something will interest you for your witch tea party 

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/witches-brooms/02120d3c-3a34-4b2f-aa6f-79b18fdddb72

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...bf96b0d?sr=2&st=7#/?term=halloween&pi=2&mr=10

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...cd5af3b3215?sr=2&st=7#/?term=witch&pi=1&mr=10

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes...b0526b4ede9?sr=2&st=7#/?term=witch&pi=1&mr=10

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Witches--Hats

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Witch-s-Cauldron-Tortellini

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/Chip--n--Dip-Bread-Witch


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank You very much Miss Mandy!  They look wonderful! The witch hat cookies I actually made before for the kids, they're easy and look really cute. I was thinking of making witch finger cookies but I like the broom cookies too and I love peanut butter cookies. Maybe I'll should just make a cookie tray.

The witches purses and the pasta salad in the cauldron - YUM!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

You're welcome 
I plan on making 2 different kinds of cookies for my party too. One is mint chocolate chip cookies. Which isn't really a Halloween recipe, but adding some green food coloring to the dough makes it spooky. And then I'm making bone cookies. All you do is take some pretzel rods and break them in half. Then make a pouch a Betty Crocker sugar cookie mix, take that dough and roll it into 1" balls. Stick the dough balls onto each end of the pretzel halves and shape into a bone end. Bake until light golden brown and once cooled, dip entire pretzel into melted white chocolate. Looks like a bone!  I like to have a bit of variety incase someone doesn't like or is allergic to something.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> You're welcome
> I plan on making 2 different kinds of cookies for my party too. One is mint chocolate chip cookies. Which isn't really a Halloween recipe, but adding some green food coloring to the dough makes it spooky. And then I'm making bone cookies. All you do is take some pretzel rods and break them in half. Then make a pouch a Betty Crocker sugar cookie mix, take that dough and roll it into 1" balls. Stick the dough balls onto each end of the pretzel halves and shape into a bone end. Bake until light golden brown and once cooled, dip entire pretzel into melted white chocolate. Looks like a bone!  I like to have a bit of variety incase someone doesn't like or is allergic to something.


Those sound easy to make and awesome to eat!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

ooooh I love chocolate covered pretzels and mint chocolate cookies, where's a girl scout when you want one.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Here are the recipes, ladies 

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/cookie-bones/3f7d3a58-b3f9-43f2-b7e5-6b9e572c5350

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/mint-chocolate-chip-cookies/22bebeda-ea36-441a-9909-ae78409d6da6


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

It's like I want to make so many of these things, but I don't have enough self discipline! or money at that!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the recipes Mandy.  Those mint chocolate chip cookies look amazing and perfect for Halloween. I thought you were talking about the thin mint cookies that the girl scouts sell. lol You're giving me too many ideas for the tea party, oh gawd, I still have two months; I'll be revamping the menu a hundred times and driving myself batty.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the bone cookies!

The mint chips also sound great. I was just thinking that regular choc. chip type cookies could be made and colored green and substitute butterscotch chips. It would have a monster look, I think.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Hmm not really. Well, I'm more partial to appetizers, as that is what I serve at my party. I just wanna see more folks get in on this thread and share things they've made


Just found this & joined up!! This is awesome!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookilicious, I will have to dig for a photo because my computer had to be blown away and all reloaded recently, but I had a cool thing that would be good for your Day of the Dead party. I bought a loaf of pumpernickel bread (uncut) and cut the top maybe 1/4 of it partially open and then holllowed out the insides to use as a coffin shaped dip bowl. I filled it with cream cheese and picante sauce dip. The lid was left in the raised position. I attached pretzel rods down the front to look like the outside of a coffin and the handles for it. I used toothpicks to hold up the pretzels. I can't remember where I found the idea, but it was pretty cool.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Ok made these today to lean how to use a pastry bag & tip for frosting....Not what I was going for (I wanted little round balls) but they still look pretty cool...The "spiky" look would probably have looked better with a black tint...

White cake mix with a quick vanilla buttercream frosting....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Looks awesome Jen! Maybe a little sprinkle of black sugar will really give em that Halloween vibe


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Looks awesome Jen! Maybe a little sprinkle of black sugar will really give em that Halloween vibe


Oooh good idea!! Going to go to the local baking supply place next weekend...will have to add that to the list for sure!

Will definitely have to change up & bake mini cupcakes - these fell apart when you bit into them....made a mess.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha good idea. Nothing worse than trying to scrub ground up cupcake out of the carpets!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Haha good idea. Nothing worse than trying to scrub ground up cupcake out of the carpets!


I had orange frosting all over the place....LOL 

I also think a black cupcake would look nice with the orange frosting....


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooooo yes, that would look wicked awesome


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i love them ( the brain moulds), but unfortunately i'm not in the usa. in the netherlands just checked the shipping prices at that website someone listed. lol the item is 3,69 dollars and shipping is 81 dollars...hahahahaha no way!!! they don't sell those things over here. too bad , have to find another way to make them...lol

Renate


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

the spiked cupcakes look cool! well done!


----------

